# Hello from Bristol



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello there,

I'm new on this site, was told about it by Nick500, also post on rippedglutes.com and moraymuscle.com ... look forward to contributing to discussion where I can!

Happy posting!

Chris


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Welcome to the board. Its changed a bit recently and theres been an influx of quality bodybuilders. Its looking good :wink:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome Sir!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

hi chris good to see you on here


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Welcome buddy freind of Nick's is a friend of mine


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

hes at UWE tom, hes on facebook in the bodybuilding group (f.ucking join it!!)


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

theres a bodybuilding group? safe I'm there


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

welcome to musclechat


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

We have loads of funny speaking Bristolians on here so you'll be right at home, glad to have you on board.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## MANMADE (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi all,

Just arrived at the site - also Bristol based. What is the best gym in Bristol to train. I suppose I'm a venteran - on verge of 40 but only recently started training. Making good progress shifting the gut but want to put on lean muscle and gain size.....

Generally speaking what should be my best moves...?

Any guidance/inspiration/help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

MANMADE said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just arrived at the site - also Bristol based. What is the best gym in Bristol to train. I suppose I'm a venteran - on verge of 40 but only recently started training. Making good progress shifting the gut but want to put on lean muscle and gain size.....
> 
> ...


Hey MM,

First off welcome. But for the other stuff,start your own thread and dont hijack someone else's :lol:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

MANMADE said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just arrived at the site - also Bristol based. What is the best gym in Bristol to train. I suppose I'm a venteran - on verge of 40 but only recently started training. Making good progress shifting the gut but want to put on lean muscle and gain size.....
> 
> ...


i agree, probably should have started a new thread.

Best gym in bristol is Empire in St Pauls.


----------



## MANMADE (Mar 26, 2006)

Apologies guys....just followed on from the Bristol guy....hopefully find my feet around..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

welcome to the site chris...


----------



## MANMADE (Mar 26, 2006)

thanks - have started my own thread and await help from all other iron movers out there..


----------

